# These bettas are beauties!!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just got my shipment from Karen and I'm am speechless! They are far more beautiful than any of the Thai bettas I've gotten. Plus they're sooo healthy! I have photos of most of them... just missing one female. She was waaaaaaay to aggressive to have in the sorority, so she's in a small quarantine tank right now while I set up a spot for her in a bigger tank. She kinda looks like Beat2020's male red marble when he was very young.

First, here's Beat2020's little baby I had gotten a few weeks back. Look at that color coming in! How beautiful! I'm still not sure when fry are old enough to sex... so far that white (ovipositor?) isn't disappearing... BUT the shape and fins make me wanna say male.. what do you think?? I'm so new at this!










Next up are the beautiful fish from Martinismommy (Karen)! (and a few extras since they were wanting pics too lol)

Male #1

















Beautiful spread!!!









Male #2

Amazing pastel!








Didn't get many pics cuz he wouldn't pose lol!









Female #1

Love the light mint color <3

















Sharkpedo! The sorority cleaner... kinda slacking recently, gonna have to throw some snails in soon!









Tiny Felidia!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous bettas!!!  Looooove them all, but the pastel minty white one is just amazing! I love martinismommy's bettas, grr!  Gorgeous! Love the sorority.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! O.O
Great photos, I especially like the picture with his surface reflection! And that little pastel guy, I bet he looks amazing swimming through the water.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

They look like they have settled in just fine......That red headed boy is so darn nice! Beat little one is a very nice color!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> They look like they have settled in just fine......That red headed boy is so darn nice! Beat little one is a very nice color!


They have settled in great (well except for that feisty little girl)! Now to think of names  

I also need to figure out where I want to put the other female. I have a ton of tanks, but I want to keep those aside for spawning and growing out... I'll prob split my newest 10 gal up and have her in there.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Which girl is giving you the problem?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Very pretty fish! But I've heard that as red tailed sharks get bigger, they can attack Bettas. I've heard of "sharks" taking chunks out of fish.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

They are all gorgeous indeed! Male #1 is fantastic!
What is your picture taking secret?!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Which girl is giving you the problem?


The pastel with red. She's VERY aggressive. The mint girl is doing just fine.

@Sweeda - Thanks for pointing this out! For now he's mild mannered and the girls give him more crap than he gives them haha... I'll keep an eye out, and I'm actually just borrowing him from my parent's community tank since I'm having issues with algae... as you can see on my pics!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice!
And my little guy REALLY colored up!  He was one that didn't have much color when he was here...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought it might be her.......She has been jarred for weeks....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

SillyFinn said:


> They are all gorgeous indeed! Male #1 is fantastic!
> What is your picture taking secret?!


LOL I take them with my iPhone 4!! I have to do many many shots before I get ones I like, but as long as I have decent lighting, they come out very true to the fish's colors


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> I thought it might be her.......She has been jarred for weeks....


Hah, makes sense then! She'll be set up in her own condo soon enough!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

OK. I'd suggest getting a few Nerite snails for the algae. They LOOOOVE algae!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you seen the pastel male flare yet? He is amazing!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Gorgeous fish and great pictures! 
I soooo want to post pics of mine but my internet is limited these days... lost my phone... don't get me started LOL!
Who are you planning to breed first??


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Have you seen the pastel male flare yet? He is amazing!


Not yet... He's very sweet and modest! Oh I take that back LOL I just glanced at my tanks and he's flaring with the marble next to him. He really is very clean and has a nice unique pastel color


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Gorgeous fish and great pictures!
> I soooo want to post pics of mine but my internet is limited these days... lost my phone... don't get me started LOL!
> Who are you planning to breed first??


I will probably start with the mint girl and pastel guy. I'm SO HAPPY that she has visible breeding bars! My first fish with this  The marble guy is amazing, but I want to grow him a bit first... he's still a little guy <3 But boy is he feisty too! I'll prob pair him with the red marble. He won't leave his PK neighbor alone! Hah.. about to put an IAL on the divider so he doesn't get himself too tired!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I want you to know he just came out of the grow out tank a week ago lol.....


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> LOL I take them with my iPhone 4!! I have to do many many shots before I get ones I like, but as long as I have decent lighting, they come out very true to the fish's colors


Are you serious?! That's insane. Do you use the HD setting?


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are so pretty!
I am very jealous!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I will probably start with the mint girl and pastel guy. I'm SO HAPPY that she has visible breeding bars! My first fish with this  The marble guy is amazing, but I want to grow him a bit first... he's still a little guy <3 But boy is he feisty too! I'll prob pair him with the red marble. He won't leave his PK neighbor alone! Hah.. about to put an IAL on the divider so he doesn't get himself too tired!


I'm looking forward to breeding a female with breeding bars LOL! I've only used pastel girls and it's not the easiest thing to go by behavior alone.
Now I have tons of females to chose from that have breeding bars... yup I kinda went a little crazy buying fish from Karen these past few weeks but I cannot resist!!! They are simply stunning!

Karen's fish grow big and fast! I think my pseudo piebald who used looked like yours took less than two weeks to grow out... he's now a multi with huge finnage! One of my favorite fish!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

SillyFinn said:


> Are you serious?! That's insane. Do you use the HD setting?


No HD... I've tried that HDR setting but it looks weird..

@ those interested in the breeding of these guys: It's going to be a while before I breed any of them. I'm going to wait for my fairy shrimp eggs to arrive so I can try them out with the spawn. Plus I want to make a new divider system for my 55 gal growout tank... Maybe I'll start around mid May!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh wow... the red/blue marble is.... he's amazing.... wow. 

That little dbt is really cute, too.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Got him flaring so I had to post it! WOW huh?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow is right, he's so gorgeous! Amazing! Argh, Karen, I want a betta from you! Hahaha. Lil yellow man is stunning.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow is right!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Soooo pretty! Great choice! O.O


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I know why the day I listed him he got a bid within 5 minutes lol........This male is outstanding.....I almost kept him to show in the form and finnage class...You need to spawn this male to the little red marble female I sent you!

Your photography is great by the way!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Will do! I can't wait to spawn this guy! His fins are amazing! Of course I am still learning in what to look for on show quality bettas... I can read and reread the IBC info, but it's going to take a lot more hands on experience. I can definitely see a huge difference between your fish and the fish I got from Thai breeders labeled as "show quality" LOL... they use that term way too loosely!

Thanks for the compliment on photography  I hear this a lot and now I'm unsure if it's worth buying an actual quality digital camera! HAH


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Youe male IS show quality....Study his form and keep that vision in your head as an example.....


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Youe male IS show quality....Study his form and keep that vision in your head as an example.....


Sounds good! Thanks for providing me with an on hand example 

Oh and some cute info... my daughter was attached to one fish a while back, but while moving he couldn't handle the stress and didn't make it  But now she has again found a fish to love... the marble male! I'm guessing it's because of the contrast between the red and green/blue.. it's too cute to watch her studying him. She has a good eye for quality hahah


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, how sweet! Well, she has good taste, that fish is gorgey!  Sorry bout her fishy though!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow... Great looking fish!


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*Nice fish, nice picture.. Any tips to get that perfect view with digital camera?*


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Adika said:


> *Nice fish, nice picture.. Any tips to get that perfect view with digital camera?*


I actually just used my iPhone4! The 4 captures light very well and if you tap on an object (on the screen) it will automatically adjust to focus on that object. Helpful when there's fish and plants all in one shot! My digital camera shots are horrible! Mostly because it takes soooo long for the shutter to capture the object!


----------

